# CFS & the neuroendocrine system.



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism Vol. 85, No. 2 692-696*Copyright ï¿½ 2000 by The Endocrine Society Original Studies *Disturbed Neuroendocrine-Immune Interactions in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome* http://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/research/ab...lities/32nf.htm


> quote:...We conclude that CFS is accompanied by a relative resistance of the immune system to regulation by the neuroendocrine system.* Based on these data, we suggest CFS should be viewed as a disease of deficient neuroendocrine-immune communication.*


(heard about that on the Co-Cure email list www.co-cure.org)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Susan, does this revelation mean there may be better treatments on the horizon as well?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Um, with my layperson's understanding I couldn't tell you accurately Evie. But I think new treatments are a quite a way off, in terms of understanding and research (rather than time). Some exisiting medications licensed for other conditions may be discovered to be applicable to M.E/CFS, as new research surfaces and understanding increases. For example Procrit for treating the Neurally Mediated Hypotension that is often found with CFS (see other post). But of course, any good research must contribute to the drive towards treatment, I reckon?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This is not really a revelation in the sense that the immune system is involved in a lot of these funticonal disorders. The immune aspect of these disorders seems to respond better to OTC things or hypnosis rather than medication, I think?Bada


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tom, it would be most informative if you could post some information about OTC preparations and hypnotherapy directly helping ME/CFS, perhaps on a new thread?And no, it's not a revelation... as can be seen from the 3 year-old date of the journal... I just like to post relevant informative info from time to time, whether it's new or old. I'm curious as to how M.E/CFS can be termed a functional disorder, considering there are structural changes occuring with the condition, such as the low molecular mass form of RNaseL (involved in the antiviral immune function).


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Susan, i may have been a little loose in using the term 'functional' but as someone who has CFS, IBS, and depression i tend to put them all together with other disorders which typically involve the physical, the mental, and the immune system, and I don't think it's useful or helpful to argue over what the cause is. As far as articles go I think there are probably some in the research section here and perhaps eric could find some more as that's one of the things he's good at? I'm pretty sure Melissa, among others, has some tapes that might be helpful and Evie or I could ask her if she wants to post some information here.(send me a bc or PM if you want more. I don't visit this forum so much these days as my CFS seems to at least be in remission)Bada


----------

